# Looking For Kempo Green Juicer



## pappukangi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Forum , 

I am looking to buy a Kempo Green Juicer OR Equivalent in Dubai . Can somebody let me know where can i buy the same .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried any of the big supermarket chains? Perhaps Carrefour or Lulu's hypermarket.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you can not find it and just have to have it.

You can order from amazon I believe and they will do international shipping. OUCH though on the fees.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest you contact the manufacturer and ask if they have a distributor in the UAE.

-


----------



## EDWINHPR (Jun 16, 2010)

*Great Juicer*



pappukangi said:


> Hi Forum ,
> 
> I am looking to buy a Kempo Green Juicer OR Equivalent in Dubai . Can somebody let me know where can i buy the same .


I don't know about the green juicer which you are referring. However you can try this one "www slowjuicer com"
The link is for HORUM Slow Juicer which is not available in UAE but you can get the same one (I am not very sure. But the Image on the net looks the same)with Brand name "COWAY" at Gulf Electronics for Aed 800/-
The link for Coway is - "www coway com"

I can say this is a great product which you will not regret for.

If you still want the Green Juicer you can always search for some online store who deliver the item to UAE

Good Juicing


----------



## pappukangi (Jun 4, 2010)

[carrefour does not ave it and i guessed that lulu will not keep something as expensive


----------

